# rotten grass... yummy!



## buckeyegoldenmom (Oct 5, 2008)

Gosh I don't know...maybe look up what they recommend when you are trying to get rid of skunk odors.

Good luck!!!


----------



## Sucker For Gold (Jan 13, 2009)

Here's the deskunking solution. Don't know if it would work, but I suppose it's worth a shot.*

1 quart of 3% hydrogen peroxide
¼ cup baking soda
1 teaspoon of strong liquid soap such as dishwashing detergent. 

*​*Mix the ingredients in an open bucket or bowl. The mixture will fizz. Wet your dog and thoroughly massage the solution into the coat. Be sure to keep the mixture out of the dogs eyes, nose and mouth. If it is necessary to apply it to the dogs face, very carefully use a washcloth or a sponge. After applying the mixture to all parts of your dog that may have been sprayed, rinse the dog thoroughly. * *
*Warning**​ *This mixture can be explosive, as it will fizz and creates pressure if it is enclosed in a seal tight container. Never store unused portion, always discard. Be sure to only mix in an open container and do not try to store or cover it in any way. Do not get the mixture into the dog's eyes, nose or mouth.*​


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

HI Ran! Nice to see your post.
I hope Tino is smelling better very soon!


----------



## tino4ever (May 12, 2008)

hey 
I actu
ally tried only aplying water with baking-soda in his fur, and that worked (abit!) Now, when a couple of days has passed, the smell has slowly gone off. but yeah, i had trouble sleeping that night 
Might be I'll try the peroxid-thing sometime, but then i think i might have someone else help me mixing it. sounds dangerous since i cannot cover the container while working with it. 

yeah, feels good to be back here too, and Tino agrees.

- ranveig -


----------

